# Graco 695 with 519 tip



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I bummed. I thought my new 695 would have no problem priming a house and spraying ceilings with a 519 tip, but it just doesn't blow the paint out like I wAs hoping. It seems that I had to move a touch slower than I am used to. I had the psi cranked to 2800 and shortly after the trigger pull it was putting out a little less paint. Any thoughts?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

How much airless hose are you using? 2800 psi seems like more than enough.
You have to remember those pumps have a dead band of 250-350 psi so when you hold the trigger open your pressure is 2450-2550 psi.

Other than going to a 795 or 1095 I would say thinning. Thinning has been a HOT topic around here lately.:whistling2:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The PT crew is so much more versed in models makes psi and stuff than me. I got to see a pic.
This thing? This will support a .519 no sweat.
A new tip is always to me slow specially after using a worn one. I think 30 gallons or so into that new tip it's gonna pick up speed. And you won't even notice it. Till u put a new tip in again. New tips are slow. I think is what is going on.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

My Airlessco runs a 519 at 2100 psi and my little 495 will run a 519 all day long. Your 695 should have no problem keeping up. I would say if you want to go faster try a 521. If pressure is dropping a little after the trigger pull something's wrong with your pump.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I do have150' on it and a fairly new tip.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Try changing out your first 50 feet of hose to three eights and then use 50 of quarter-inch I think you will see a difference the first 50 is a reservoir and allows the machine to not work as hard.


----------



## Texas painter (Oct 3, 2013)

check your filter, may have too fine a mesh for that big of tip. I have 4 695's, with 150' to 250' of hose, when using 6-19 tips they keep up like there's nothing to it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

All good ideas. I don't agree on using a blown-out tip to paint though, even though it does put out more paint. Just buy a larger orifice size? 

Anyway, filter might be fine a number in the manifold. Try the black one if its a blue one. Also, make sure to check and clean the filter in the actual gun itself, usually it swivels off and the filter is at the bottom, that might be clogged up. 

Another thing is to make sure your rock catcher is clean, no dried paint on it. It's metal mesh that is at the bottom when you lower the paint into the bucket. If it's got a lot of dried paint on, that affects suction.

Let us know what you did/find out. Good luck.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The 695 should have no problem running a 519 tip. Is it a new rig or is it a new to you 695? Not that that should really make a difference other than overall wear of the rig itself. What type of material were you spraying?


----------

